# Philips BDP3000 Blu Ray Player



## a-skipton (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi,

I have recently bought a philips BDP3000 blu-ray player and am trying to connect it to the internet to use the BD-Live feature, however, when I try to connect I get an 'Unable to obtain IP address' error. I thought this may have something to do with my Belkin router and so by-passed that and wired straight into my virgin cable modem, however, I still get the same error message. Philips customer service are very unhelpful, telling me they will escalate problem, but I have heard nothing back. Has anyone come accross this problem and does anyone know a fix? thanks.


----------



## a-skipton (Feb 6, 2003)

just an update to this. I have upgraded my blu-ray player to new firmware 1006.1 today, and when i go into settings to connect to the internet, it says a wired link has been established, however, when I try to access bd-live content on all discs, I still get nothing. Also I was told another issue with my blu-ray randomly disconnecting from my TV for a few seconds would be fixed with this upgrade - it hasn't been!, does anyone else have this problem? thanks.


----------

